# Mushroom I.D.



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2012)

Any shroom oficionado's around?

[attachment=3534]

[attachment=3536]

[attachment=3535]

They aren't psilocybin I know that much.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2012)

Are you going to 1/4 saw them or flat saw???:wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Are you going to 1/4 saw them or flat saw???:wacko1::wacko1:



:rofl2::rofl2:


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure...:i_dunno:

I've some growing outta the cow patties, don't look like that!:silly:

p


----------



## kweinert (Mar 28, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Are you going to 1/4 saw them or flat saw???:wacko1::wacko1:



He has a chain saw that small?


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 28, 2012)

Please dont eat the Brown Mushrooms.... Na na na na naah nah.
I dont know much about them, but I think those are too far gone for a good ID.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2012)

The only mushrooms I can safely ID are morrels-they are brown and Yummy......


----------



## Daren (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm far from an expert (stick to the morels myself)...But I'm guessing genus Coprinus, common name Inky Cap mushroom. :i_dunno:


.


----------



## CodyS (Mar 28, 2012)

aren't you a bit 'advanced' to be messing round with mushrooms? :i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> aren't you a bit 'advanced' to be messing round with mushrooms? :i_dunno:



Cody, my young innocent babe. One is never too 'advanced' to enjoy dancing with the orange popcorn people in a sea flying faceships, morphing into streams of indescribable color ropes unraveling at the speed of heat. 




:morning2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2012)

Whew wee-and I thought I was the crazy one......................:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## txpaulie (Mar 29, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > cody.sheridan-2008 said:
> ...



Ditto!

Not worth it now that I'm old, I'll just turn on network news instead...
Same effects for me!

p


----------



## Kenbo (Mar 31, 2012)

As soon as I saw a thread about shrooms, I just knew it was going to take a comical twist. You guys kill me.


----------



## jxmcguire1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> As soon as I saw a thread about shrooms, I just knew it was going to take a comical twist. You guys kill me.



Though not nearly so well as bad shrooms will. All it takes is a very small amount, and the mycotoxins set in destroying all internal organs, with no reversability, no antidote, no treatment, and no recovery. My understanding is that it is somewhat of an excrutiating way to go, lasting several days for some.

But they are pretty to look at.


----------

